# New rider needs bike advice



## lirider44 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi, I am an indoor cyclist and will start riding outdoors as soon as I buy a proper used bike. I plan to ride it on flat road surfaces as well as beginner park trails. So my questions are:

What type of bike should I be looking at - road, mountain, hybrid? 

What brands should I consider - I know absolutely nothing....

I have indoor shoes, can I use them?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

lirider44 said:


> Hi, I am an indoor cyclist and will start riding outdoors as soon as I buy a proper used bike. I plan to ride it on flat road surfaces as well as beginner park trails. So my questions are:
> What type of bike should I be looking at - road, mountain, hybrid?


I think a hybrid will be fine for you. Find a local bike shop or two, or three and tell them of your needs and they will advise. LBSs know about your local terrain so they have offered this advice before. When you find the shop that treats you the best, shop there.



> What brands should I consider - I know absolutely nothing....


That is the least important thing of your quest. At certain price points, bikes are almost all the same. And most are made in the same factory; basically, just the decals and colors change.



> I have indoor shoes, can I use them?


Absolutely. You can only use them with flat pedals or maybe "toe clips & straps" but that's probably all you're going to use, or need.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Mike T. said:


> I think a hybrid will be fine for you. Find a local bike shop or two, or three and tell them of your needs and they will advise. LBSs know about your local terrain so they have offered this advice before. When you find the shop that treats you the best, shop there.
> 
> 
> .


Best advice I was given or can give is summed up above. Find the right LBS, and you'll get the right bike.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

lirider44 said:


> Hi, I am an indoor cyclist and will start riding outdoors as soon as I buy a proper used bike. I plan to ride it on flat road surfaces as well as beginner park trails. So my questions are:
> 
> What type of bike should I be looking at - road, mountain, hybrid?
> 
> ...


I agree with Mike said except for the indoor shoe part. I am guessing you mean clip in spin shoes. These are usually the same as mountain bike pedals. Look for Shimano SPD pedals. Not SPD-SL which are for road bikes. These also have the advantage of recessed cleats so they are easier to walk in.


----------



## lirider44 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you, great advice. I will go to the LBS for help.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

NJBiker72 said:


> I agree with Mike said except for the indoor shoe part. I am guessing you mean clip in spin shoes. These are usually the same as mountain bike pedals. Look for Shimano SPD pedals. Not SPD-SL which are for road bikes. These also have the advantage of recessed cleats so they are easier to walk in.


I had no idea what he meant by "indoor shoes" and still don't. I assumed he meant normal street shoes. He needs to define.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> I had no idea what he meant by "indoor shoes" and still don't. I assumed he meant normal street shoes. He needs to define.


Could be. My assumption was spin shoes which generally use the same cleats as mountain bike shoes.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

NJBiker72 said:


> spin shoes


I wouldn't recognize a set if I fell over 'em; I'm happy to say.

Edit - oh I looked!! You mean they use either mtb shoes or road shoes for stationary indoor riding? Who knew! I guess I've been doing it right for 52 winters without knowing it.


----------



## lirider44 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi, just to clarify, njbiker72, you are correct, they are indoor spin shoes used for indoor cycling. The clips are recessed and clip in to the bike's pedals. This way when we are climbing or racing, we have greater control. 

If I only have $300 to spend, do you think I can find a decent used bike?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> I wouldn't recognize a set if I fell over 'em; I'm happy to say.
> 
> Edit - oh I looked!! You mean they use either mtb shoes or road shoes for stationary indoor riding? Who knew! I guess I've been doing it right for 52 winters without knowing it.


I used to take some spin classes at the gym. One great instructor used to race. Another good instructor and then a bunch of aerobics instructors on bikes. But I learned a lot from the one guy. Went on some group rides with him as well.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

lirider44 said:


> Hi, just to clarify, njbiker72, you are correct, they are indoor spin shoes used for indoor cycling. The clips are recessed and clip in to the bike's pedals. This way when we are climbing or racing, we have greater control.
> 
> If I only have $300 to spend, do you think I can find a decent used bike?


That could be tough for a road bike. If you look for say a fitness road bike you can get something like a Giant Escape or EscapeW for around 400. New.


----------



## sneertough (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi, I'm glad , I am back and see this post. Thanks for sharing all your tips about biking especially for beginners. For me, the best way to consider I guess is to think of safety, protection and try that will fit on you. Don't indulge into something or choose one that will not make you comfortable while heading to road biking.


----------

